# August 6th slot Car Show canceled



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I am sorry to say that the August 6th Slot Car Show has been Canceled......

I am sorry to bring this on but as many of you know I have had major surgery on my neck. I ruptured a disc and had it removed and 3 of them fused together so I have been down the last month,

My hopes were to continue with this commitment but both physically and due to a few conflicting events there seemed to be a lack of vendor participation. 

I did not want to hold a poor event so after talking with several people we have decided to cancel. 

I appologize for the dissapointment and last minute decision it was my hope to go on with this. 

To Al, Echorr,Henry and all that held their word till the last minute I thank them for standing behind their commitment and helping to make this event a success. 

To any vendor that has mailed payment I will return or refund their money or can apply to our October 15th show. 

Once again I thank everyone for their understanding. On a good note everyone I have talked with will be participating in our October 15th show so that hopes to be or biggestyet..:wave:

If anyone has a problem or complaint or just wants to talk please call 610-440-0487 I do not wish for any rumors to start. Plus if you you really needed a slot car fix we will have free racing on our track and many slot car specials August 6th in the store for anyone that may show up http://www.mosttrains.com


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are still down. The most important thing is to get yourself well! Since we were up there at the beginning of July I was kicking myself for missing this show...now maybe we will have a chance to get to the Fall show.

Take care of yourself and thanks for everything you do!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Beast for the well wishes. Hope to catch ya at the next show.:dude:


----------

